# Job prospects for 263312-Telecommunications Network Engineer



## kumarn22 (Jan 15, 2013)

I have recently prepared my 3 X CDRs along with all the relevant documentation to be assessd by "Engineers Australia" for 263312-Telecommunications Network Engineer. I am about to apply for my skills assessment after few more rounds of review on CDRs.

It would be too early to speculate, but I was curious to know about the job prospects for this skilled class within Australia. In case, my Skill assessment turns out to be positive, which Australian state should I nominate for sponsorship, if I go for Subclass-190. Any suggestions please.

Thanks
kumarn22


----------



## zoom2aus (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi Kumar,
I am too eager to know on applying via EA for Tel Net Eng.
As a first step, is it required to clear IELTS for EA assessment. EA site asks for IELTS score which is not the case for ACS as far as I know. Or can I apply for EA and in parallel complete IELTS ?
Can you please confirm on this requirement?
Plus what did you mean by 3 number of CDRs ?

BR


----------



## kumarn22 (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi zoom2aus,

We need to get the IELTS scores (at least 6 in each section) prior to applying for Skills assessment by EA. A copy of IELTS TRF (Test Report Form) needs sending directly to EA through the test centre as a pre-requisite.

By 3 CDRs, I actually meant 3 X Career Episodes along with a Summary statement. This plays as the most crucial evidence to showcase your engineering competencies, based on which the "EA" evaluates your skills. The Career episodes must be written by the individual in their own words in English.


----------



## zoom2aus (Jan 27, 2013)

Thank you for the reply.
For your question on job prospects, I was going through the ceilings for 2633 which is shown as

2633	Telecommunications Engineering Professionals	480	334

So in my opinion, compared to other skills 2633 has less number of invites. Not sure if this is based on the requirement in the labor market. Do you know anything more on this limit which would indirectly answer the demand.
Cheers.


----------



## harith27 (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi zoom2aus/kumarn22 ,

I have also prepared the CDRs , CPDs etc 

Planning to apply for skill assessment soon

As per Reports

2633	Telecommunications Engineering Professionals	Occupation ceiling - 480
Invitations to 1/09/2012 - 41


I am also worried about the status after our skill assessment which will take around 4 months . I heard its better to apply EOI before July (normally rules changes on July)

Do you hae any idea about this


----------



## kumarn22 (Jan 15, 2013)

All I can think of at this stage when the quota of invites is about to exhaust,is to apply for Skill Assessment at the earliest possible. It is true that EA turnaround time is 19 weeks and I have heard of no deviation than this, especially in terms of early outcomes.

We need to keep our fingers crossed now, as by the time assessment will be provided (approx. 4 months), it is highly likely that we land up filing EOI in next year's cycle. Who knows if Telecomm Net. Engg would still be retained under SOL  by then.

However, I have gazed through the reports in Skillselect. The invitation count till 18/Feb for this job code shows 410, which leaves merely 80 for the remaining 4 months (ending June,2013) period. These would surely be consumed within couple of months meaning it is really tough for us to apply for PR Visa in this year's cycle.

Hope for the best !!!


----------



## harith27 (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi kumarn22,

I got that report 

It says almost 80% or more of the ceiling level has been reached

So I think its impossible for us to apply this year 

Do you have any idea about the chances for us next year ?

Will they release the list by July 2013 ?


----------



## sink031 (Jun 20, 2013)

Hello,

I am also planning to apply for 263312, but celling has reached its limit, can some one please suggest me if I can apply to 3132 code (skill level 2), as till now out of 360 only 21 invites are sent, ( don't know why such less invites), also does skill level 1 or 2 matters during assesment by EA.


----------



## immi.aussie (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi,
Even I'm planning to apply under 2633, but not sure why no of invites are less under 3132 .
Is it that very few ppl applied or demand is less 
searching for state sponsorship...anybody has any idea which state sponsor for us?


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

immi.aussie said:


> Hi,
> Even I'm planning to apply under 2633, but not sure why no of invites are less under 3132 .
> Is it that very few ppl applied or demand is less
> searching for state sponsorship...anybody has any idea which state sponsor for us?



Hi Immi,

I am Sathiya, a telecom network engineer from India. To be frank, no states offer sponsorship for telecom engineers/telecom network engineers theses days. Last year 2012-13, South Australian companies received some dollar-rolling Telecommunication projects and as a result, they opened state sponsorship. However, now they are able to find skilled people who relocated to south Australia. So, they no longer sponsor any candidates from these occupations. Hence, it is needless to state that all we have to immigrate either on 189 (independent subclass visa) or an employer sponsored visa (Nearly impossible in reality).

I lodged my EOI with 60 points on 09 July, 2013 and waiting for invitation from DIAC.

Anyway, all the very best to you.

Regards,
Sathiyaseelan.


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

sink031 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am also planning to apply for 263312, but celling has reached its limit, can some one please suggest me if I can apply to 3132 code (skill level 2), as till now out of 360 only 21 invites are sent, ( don't know why such less invites), also does skill level 1 or 2 matters during assesment by EA.


Hi Sink,

According to me you can apply for the occupation to which you received skills assessment. for example, if you have skill evaluation for telecom network engineer position, you can't apply for Telecom technician occupation or telecom engineer occupation. While you are lodging Expression of interest, you need to choose the occupation to which you received skills assessment and also the organization that reviewed your capabilities. 

But, one interesting thing is that if you lodged your application for assessment for an occupation say, telecom engineer, and if you want to change it to telecom network engineer position, then you can raise a request to the case officer before he/she evaluates your credentials. Just drop an email to him/her stating some evidences that you work more on telecom network engineering side than telecom engineering area if and i=only if you handle roles and responsibilities of both occupations and have letters of job responsibilities overlapping both positions.

Anyway, all the very best for your application.

Regards,
Sathiya.


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

kumarn22 said:


> I have recently prepared my 3 X CDRs along with all the relevant documentation to be assessd by "Engineers Australia" for 263312-Telecommunications Network Engineer. I am about to apply for my skills assessment after few more rounds of review on CDRs.
> 
> It would be too early to speculate, but I was curious to know about the job prospects for this skilled class within Australia. In case, my Skill assessment turns out to be positive, which Australian state should I nominate for sponsorship, if I go for Subclass-190. Any suggestions please.
> 
> ...



Hi Kumar,

I am glad to find finally a discussion initiated by telecom engineers. I am a telecom network engineer and received positive skills assessment from EA and lodged my EOI on 9th july, 2013. Well, regarding your query about the states which are sponsoring telecom network engineers/telecom engineers, it's unfortunate to say that no longer Aus states are offering sponsorship to the above occupations as they already have sufficient number of professionals falling in this category. However, it doesn't mean that jthere are less jobs for telecom engineering professionals. In the last year, south Australian employers acquired some dollar-rolling telecom projects and as a result, the job vacancies are really good for qualified professionals. Again, you have to compete with local people to receive a well paying job that is for sure.

Sp. get 7 bands and more in IELTS and lodge your EOI under independent class-189 that is the only option providing that you don't have any blood relatives to sponsor state sponsored/regional sponsored visa or employer sponsored visa.

Regards,
Sathiya.


----------



## immi.aussie (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi Sathiya,
ALL THE BEST...i'm in the process of preparing CDRs....not sure how to prepare them...i got one or two references from internet.... i recently consulted a technical writing specialist and they are charging 20K for 3 CDRs, summary statement, and CV.
I felt it was too costly and hence started preparing it by myself....i understood that we need to write more about our role and highlight our responsibilities instead of more about the project. it's 75% about of roles and responsibilities and 25% about our project. please correct me if my understanding is wrong. Btw, can we mention topology diagrams if required? 

Regards,
Murali


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

immi.aussie said:


> Hi Sathiya,
> ALL THE BEST...i'm in the process of preparing CDRs....not sure how to prepare them...i got one or two references from internet.... i recently consulted a technical writing specialist and they are charging 20K for 3 CDRs, summary statement, and CV.
> I felt it was too costly and hence started preparing it by myself....i understood that we need to write more about our role and highlight our responsibilities instead of more about the project. it's 75% about of roles and responsibilities and 25% about our project. please correct me if my understanding is wrong. Btw, can we mention topology diagrams if required?
> 
> ...


Hi Murali,

Thanks for your wishes. Never pay to any consultant for preparation of CER or summary statement. Just you, yourself can write them. Take 3 different projects you worked on, for example, BSNL 2G, BSNL 3G, IDEA 2G projects and write 3 CDR's about them. i mean one CDR must contain only one project and also there is no need to put any diagrams. Moreover, you must elucidate how you used your engineering knowledge to tackle the problems raised in various phases of the project. Use specific issues in individual project. What i mean is, for instance, take an issue where Interference issues were very high in xyz site due to which call drops occured frequently. After investigation of network parameters, i found that channel to interference ratio was very low. Hence, i changed the frequency ranges in one sector that completely addressed the problem. Like this, you should include the problems and how you achieved fruitful results out of them. Even, i can share few CDR's and summary statement with you, if you wish.

Regards,
Sathiya


----------



## immi.aussie (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi Sathiya,
Thanks a lot for your valuable inputs and prompt reply. 
It would be of great help if you could forward few CDRs and summary statements to my email.
[email protected]

TIA
Regards,
Murali


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

khuranajobs said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I need CDR for telecommunication network engineer as i want to get my skills assessed from Engineers Australia. If anyone can give it to me, it would be highly appreciable. It will be a great great help for sure.
> 
> ...


Hi friends,

A very shocking news to people who lodged EOI's with 60 points under 6 occupations. 

Go through the below message posted by one of my friends on a discussion.

Living and Working in Australia Forum With Immigration and Travel Information - View Single Post - NSW State Sponsorship Halt 5th August


Originally Posted by terminator1 

i thought of sharing with you guys some info on the number of EOIs submitted Vs the no of slots available.

A useful info, i found on that link (mentioned below) is 
it was necessary to take this action before the 5 August 2013 invitation round to ensure that the occupational ceilings were not reached in that round and given the time constraints, it was not possible to consult beforehand. To demonstrate the continuing high level of demand for the six occupational groups, the table below shows the number of current EOIs onhand compared to the number of available places under each occupational ceiling:

Occupation ID Description Total EOIs onhand Remaining places
2331 Chemical and Materials Engineers 113 (EOI) 179 (Slots available)
2334 Electronics Engineers 178 256
2339 Other Engineering Professionals 214 193
2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts 691 462
2613 Software and Applications Programmers 1546 3467
2633 Telecommunications Engineering Professionals 205 186

Three of the six occupations are already oversubscribed and the other three occupations are expected to do the same in the near future based on continuing high numbers of EOIs being submitted. In this context, it was necessary to take this action prior to consultation.

link: Living and Working in Australia Forum With Immigration and Travel Information - View Single Post - NSW State Sponsorship Halt 5th August

people with 60 points will have a tough time. (its for ICT guys). 


Hi Terminator,

It's highly a discouraging information for 60 point holders who lodged their EOI's till now. This is really unfair. As my ocupation falls under telecommunications engineering professionals where 205 EOI lodged against 186 avilable places. Unfrotunately, I also lodged my EOI with 60 points on 09th July, 2013. 

However, still there is a ray of hope, at least for me as my scores will become 65 on 1st September, 2013. With 65, i guess, my chances of receiving an invite will be greater. Is 65 a good score enough to get an invite according to you?

But, what about our copmanions who applied EOI's with 60 points under theabove mentioned positions and who can't get additional points towards their work experience before next program year. I mean, whose experience currently lies between 3 and 4 or still remains within 5 years until july, 2013. 

It's really hard for them to feel the heat. Anyway, i hope everyone will be invited.

Keeping my Fingers crossed,

Sathiya 


Living and Working in Australia Forum With Immigration and Travel Information - View Single Post - NSW State Sponsorship Halt 5th August


----------



## jier (Oct 4, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi Murali,
> 
> Thanks for your wishes. Never pay to any consultant for preparation of CER or summary statement. Just you, yourself can write them. Take 3 different projects you worked on, for example, BSNL 2G, BSNL 3G, IDEA 2G projects and write 3 CDR's about them. i mean one CDR must contain only one project and also there is no need to put any diagrams. Moreover, you must elucidate how you used your engineering knowledge to tackle the problems raised in various phases of the project. Use specific issues in individual project. What i mean is, for instance, take an issue where Interference issues were very high in xyz site due to which call drops occured frequently. After investigation of network parameters, i found that channel to interference ratio was very low. Hence, i changed the frequency ranges in one sector that completely addressed the problem. Like this, you should include the problems and how you achieved fruitful results out of them. Even, i can share few CDR's and summary statement with you, if you wish.
> 
> ...


Dear All:

I am a Electrical Engineer (Telecommunication). My work experience is based in Networking (Router and Switch). I am CCNP as well. My question is: Do I need to be assessed in Telecommunication Network Engineer occupation?. 

I have this question because I imagine that something in "Telecommunication" is more related to PDH, SDH, WDM or 3G. 

Is Switching and Routing part of a Telecommunication Network Engineer duties??.


----------



## vincapi (Dec 29, 2013)

hi experts,

I am also tryn for skill assessment with EA. I am a telecom network engineer. I would appreciate if anyone could send me few CDR's and summary statement for this skill.

This will help me prepare CDR's and summary stmt better.

thanks,
vincapi


----------



## Achilles_as (May 1, 2014)

Hey I wanted to check with all the people earlier in this discussion. Where are you guys and hope you have already moved. Lets get this discussion going.


----------



## kumarn22 (Jan 15, 2013)

Resuming on the same thread after a long period of almost two years, the situation is that I am still on the same boat as was before. There are more of "Job Shortage" type posts in the forum which kept me from further moving with the application process.

I am still not sure of and could not get exact scenario for Telecom Engineers landing up in Australian land without prior Australian experience, especially in Wireline Layer-0/1 area. Still not able to make up my mind whether to move ahead with the visa process.

Although this is too specific to ask for, but is there anyone who has any idea regarding demand of engineers in this field and willing to share.


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

kumarn22 said:


> Resuming on the same thread after a long period of almost two years, the situation is that I am still on the same boat as was before. There are more of "Job Shortage" type posts in the forum which kept me from further moving with the application process.
> 
> I am still not sure of and could not get exact scenario for Telecom Engineers landing up in Australian land without prior Australian experience, especially in Wireline Layer-0/1 area. Still not able to make up my mind whether to move ahead with the visa process.
> 
> Although this is too specific to ask for, but is there anyone who has any idea regarding demand of engineers in this field and willing to share.


Personally i think this is one area where there is no job shortage. This is probably the only growing field in oz.


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi there,

Good morning. I am glad to resume this thread. Well, as far as jobs for telecom engineers are concerned, the market seems to fluctuating and many more jobs are becoming contractual ones that are nine times out of ten, fixed contracts. 

Once the project is finished, telecom engineers again need to hunt for a new challenge. Unfortunately, the duration of telecom contracts does go beyond 3 or 6 months. Yet, varioud specializations and profiles have different scope. 

Being patient and cpnstantly motivated are two key hings to succeed in telecom world in aus.

Cheers!!!

Steve


----------



## Gourav.sharma (Jul 20, 2015)

*Mr*

Hi Saathiya
I am preparing my CDRs for Telecommunication network engineer as I am in a process of skill assesment. I have read the discussion and I hope that you would be able to share few sample CDR related to this profession.

Thanks
Gourav


----------



## Dasha1983 (Mar 1, 2016)

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi Murali,
> 
> Thanks for your wishes. Never pay to any consultant for preparation of CER or summary statement. Just you, yourself can write them. Take 3 different projects you worked on, for example, BSNL 2G, BSNL 3G, IDEA 2G projects and write 3 CDR's about them. i mean one CDR must contain only one project and also there is no need to put any diagrams. Moreover, you must elucidate how you used your engineering knowledge to tackle the problems raised in various phases of the project. Use specific issues in individual project. What i mean is, for instance, take an issue where Interference issues were very high in xyz site due to which call drops occured frequently. After investigation of network parameters, i found that channel to interference ratio was very low. Hence, i changed the frequency ranges in one sector that completely addressed the problem. Like this, you should include the problems and how you achieved fruitful results out of them. Even, i can share few CDR's and summary statement with you, if you wish.
> 
> ...


Dear Sathiya,

would you be so kind as to share few CDR's and summary statement with me, it would mean a lot to me. 
I am still at the beginning and have a lot of questions, and hopefully this will help me in pursuing my skill assessment. :fingerscrossed: I am a Designer of Telecommunication Networks and Systems (GSM/UMTS/LTE RBS, Microwave, Optical Systems for Mobile network)

Any advice is welcomed...

Thank you in advance!

Dasha


----------



## tedcarpenter (Sep 1, 2021)

I'm a telecom network engineer. I would like if anybody could send me few CDR's and rundown proclamation for this expertise.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tedcarpenter said:


> I'm a telecom network engineer. I would like if anybody could send me few CDR's and rundown proclamation for this expertise.


You are going down the route which is a sure shot way of getting into trouble
Prepare your own documents based on your own experience 
Cheers


----------

